# Beef Cake FR 2 oder 4 ?!



## WRC206 (20. April 2011)

Hallo.

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden, mir ein BC zu kaufen, da ich inzwischen fast nur noch bergab unterwegs bin und dafür mein jetztiges Bike einfach nicht gemacht ist.

Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, ob es das BC 2 oder 4 werden soll.

Beim 2er würde ich auf jeden Fall die Gabel gegen die Domain RC tauschen. Beim Dämpfer bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich der Schritt vom Van R auf Van RC lohnt. Sollte ich beides tauschen, komme ich auf einen Preis von etwa 1720  .

Das 4er kostet somit immer noch fast 280 Euro mehr, 360 Euro, wenn ich den Dämpfer am 2er nicht tauschen würde.
Lohnt sich dieser Aufpreis?

Die größten Unterschiede sind ja meiner Meinung nach:
Laufräder
Sattelstütze
Bremsen ( ? - ist da so ein großer Unterschied? )


Noch eine Frage, vllt an den Rosemitarbeiter hier im Forum, zu den Laufrädern am BC 2...in der Beschreibung stehen die Sun Ringlé ADD lite. Gehe ich auf "konfigurieren" stehen als Standartlaufräder die Sun Ringlé Charger Pro. Welche sind denn nun wirklich serienmäßig dabei?


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig weiterhelfen. Will gerne nächste Woche mal zu dem Laden, aber es ist eine schwere Entscheidung und wie immer ist das Geld knapp. 
Da will so eine Ausgabe gut überlegt sein.

Danke schon mal


----------



## greg12 (21. April 2011)

sieh dir das foto an und du erkennst das die ADD lite montiert sind. so wirds wohl auch ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

